# Smoked trout w/ potato soup



## nomorecoop (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's a few trout I smoked this weekend.  Brined for about 5 hours with a spice mix.

After brining & sitting to dry.





Smoked with some apple



Served with AMAZING potato soup!



Any one interested in the soup recipe, let me know.  It's really rich & filling.

Thanks for viewing!!!


----------



## mikey (Apr 5, 2009)

Chris, looks like another fine smoke!  The soup looks fantastic
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  You rock, dude.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 5, 2009)

Some good looking smoked fish.  Nice job


----------



## rivet (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes please, my man!! Of course, send the recipe my way. Wow. Good soups... a whole cooking universe unto itself.....

If you are interested I have some old timey Spanish soups from my grandmother's recipes I'll share with you.


----------



## erain (Apr 6, 2009)

great lookin soup and fish. what kinda trout arer them. they have a lighter meat color than any i have ever seen. at least from this area... just curious. nice job on the food man!!!


----------



## bassman (Apr 6, 2009)

Those are some good looking fish.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Congrats on a great smoke Chris, I love smoked trout, especially fresh caught. let's go fishing!


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words!!!  I'll get the soup recipe out this evening to those interested.

Erain - These were brown trout caught in Ohio.  The river is stocked, that's why the meat has a whiter color to it.  Native (river spawned & grown) trout has a more pinkish color to it, but the ones that are stocked have a white meat color.

Just got back from TN a few weeks ago.  The trout there had pink meat, so I knew they were naturally reproduced.


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Bring on the soup recipe...My dad loved potato soup, and by default I ate a lot of it and have a soft spot in my heart for it as well. It looked great...awesome presentation.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks good Chris!!


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 6, 2009)

I think I got everyone the recipe that wanted it.  Let me know if I missed someone, or if anyone else is interested.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks mighty tasty Chris!  I'd be interested in the recipe too if you get the time. Have you posted it on the forum?

Now my fishing fever has hit a new high. lol


----------

